# What are these ??



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Help id please. Found these hitchhikers on a piece of coral. Good or bad ?

They look like a cross between a slug and snail.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Look up stometella snail. I think that is what they are.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Pic 1 is definitely Stomatella snails
Definitely keepers.
Good algae eaters.

Not sure about pic 2 - shell body shape looks different than pic 1


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

2nd pic could be a Scutis sp.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for posting this; I have been wondering the same thing for a while.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

No problem 👍


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

*Marine Mollusk*

It's definitely a Stomatella snail and they will reproduce quickly in your tank.Surely a keeper exclusively eat green and brown algae most especially at night or during lights out.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

So I set them all free into main tank. Let's hope they are horny as i need more to help with my Bryopsis battle.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

There good for removing algae film off surfaces. Definitely a keeper.


----------

